# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Mbi atin shpirtëror

## Albo

Në traditën orthodhokse, veprimi i Ngushëllimtarit në komunitetin e krishterë shfaqet në mënyrë të ndjeshme tek shpirtmbajtësit: tek ati shpirtëror, i njohur në greqisht jeront, në rusisht me emrin starec apo ava (nga sirishtja). Ai është një njeri i urtë me përvojën e së vërtetës hyjnore. Është i bekuar nga hiri i atësisë në Frymë dhe nga dhurata për të udhëhequr të tjerët në rrugën e shpëtimit. Ajo që ati ofron tek fëmijët shpirtërorë nuk janë parime morale apo rregulla jete, por një marrëdhënie personale.

Starec, - thotë Dostojevski, - është ai që shpirtin dhe vullnetin e bijve i absorbon si të tijat. Disa bij shpirtërorë thoshin për jerontin e tyre se ishte sikur të mbante zemrat tona në duart e tij.

Ati shpirtëror është një njeri me paqe të brendshme, pranë të cilit mijëra njerëz mund të gjejnë shpëtim.

Fryma e Shenjtë, si fryt i lutjes dhe vetëpohimit të tij, i ka dhënë atit të lexojë sekrete të zemrës: prandaj ai nuk u përgjigjet vetëm pyetjeve që të tjerët i bëjnë, por gjithashtu edhe pyetjeve - shpesh më themelore - që ata nuk i kanë menduar ndonjëherë.

Bashkë me dhuratën e dallueshmërisë ai posedon dhuratën e shërimit shpirtëror, mundësinë për tia kthyer shëndetin shpirtit, ndonjëherë edhe trupit. Ai e ofron këtë shërim shpirtëror, jo vetëm me anë të këshillave, por gjithashtu me heshtjen dhe me praninë e tij. Por lutja e tij ndërmjetuese është më e rëndësishme e më e fuqishme se këshilla e tij. Ai shëron fëmijët e tij me lutjen pa pushim për ta, duke u bërë një me ta e përjetuar gëzimet e tyre, duke ngarkuar vuajtjet, ankthet dhe peshën e fajësisë së tyre mbi veten e tij. Askush nuk mund të jetë jeront, nëse nuk lutet intensivisht për të tjerët. Në qoftë se ai është një prift, funksioni i udhëheqësit shpirtëror është përgjithësisht i lidhur ngushtë me misterin e rrëfimit. Megjithatë një starec - në kuptimin e thellë të fjalës, ashtu siç e përshkruan Dostojevski etj., - është më tepër se një atë rrëfyes. Fryma e Shenjtë, duke adresuar drejpërdrejt në zemrat e të krishterëve, e bën të dukshme se ky apo ai person ka marrë nga Perëndia hirin për të udhëhequr të tjerët në rrugën e shpëtimit e ta shërojë atë. Në këtë kuptim ati i vërtetë është një figurë profetike dhe jo një punonjës institucioni. Ai mund të jetë një hieromonak, prift i një grigje, i martuar ose murg thjesht jo i hirotonisur prift (më pak e zakonshme).

Në qoftë se ati nuk është vetë prift, pasi të ketë dëgjuar problemet e njerëzve e pasi ti ketë këshilluar ai i dërgon tek një prift që të kryejë misterin e rrëfimit, që të marrin faljen. Disa e shohin atin e tyre rrallë ose në një moment të veçantë krize, ndërsa të tjerë janë në komunikim të vazhdueshëm me të, e shohin çdo ditë. Ska rregull të paracaktuar. Lidhja rritet nga ndikimi i drejtpërdrejtë i Frymës. Marrëdhënia është gjithmonë personale. Jeronti nuk praktikon rregulla abstrakte të marra nga libri. I ndriçuar nga Fryma ai kërkon të transmetojë vullnetin unik e spefik të Perëndisë për këtë person, sepse ati i vërtetë kupton dhe respekton karakterin e secilit, ai nuk e ndrydh lirinë e brendshme të tjetrit, por e përforcon. Ai nuk ka qëllim të provokojë një bindje mekanike, por i çon fëmijët e tij drejt një shkalle pjekurie shpirti ku më pas do të jenë në gjendje të marrin vetë vendime.

Ai tregon tek secili frymën e tij, e cila është e fshehur. Fjala e tij është krijuese e jetëdhënëse. Ajo iu lejon të tjerëve të përmbushin aspirata që më përpara ngjanin të pamundura. Ati arrin ta kryejë këtë, sepse e do secilin personalisht. Duke qenë një lidhje personale, ati nuk ndihmon çdonjërin në të njëjtën mënyrë. Ai mund të ndihmojë vetëm ata që i janë dërguar specifikisht nga Fryma. Kështu biri nuk duhet të pohojë: Ati im është më i miri nga të gjithë, por të kënaqet duke thënë: Ati im është më i miri për mua.

Duke udhëhequr të tjerët, ati shpirtëror është i kujdesshëm ndaj vullnetit dhe zërit të Frymës së Shenjtë. Nuk them fjalë tjetër veçse atë që Perëndia më thotë të them, - thotë shën Serafimi i Sarovit. - Besoj se fjala e parë që na vjen ndër mend është frymëzuar nga Shpirti i Shenjtë.

Ka të drejtë të veprojë në këtë më nyrë, ai që nga përpjekjet e tij asketike dhe lutjet ka arritur një ndërgjegje jashtë mase të mbushur nga prania e Perëndisë. Ai që nuk ka arritur këtë nivel, një praktikë e tillë do të ishte e papërgjegjshme dhe arrogante.

Arkimandrit Zakaria (1850-1936), flet me të njëjtat fjalë si shën Serafimi: Ndodh ndonjëherë që njeriu të mos dijë as vetë atë që do të thotë. Zoti flet atëherë me anë të buzëve të Tij. Duhet të lutesh kështu: O Zot, a mund të jetosh tek unë, mund të flasësh nëpërmjet meje, mund të veprosh nëpërmjet meje. Kur Zoti flet nëpërmjet buzëve të një njeriu, të gjitha fjalët e tij bëjnë të njohur diçka që e cila më pas do të përmbushet. Vetë njeriu që po flet befasohet. I duhet vetëm të mos marrë parasysh dijen e tij. Lidhja mes birit dhe atit shpirtëror shtrihet përtej vdekjes deri në gjykimin e fundit. Shën Serafimi kërkoi ti mbishkruanin në varr këto fjalë të paharrueshme: Unë jam larguar, ejani mbi varrin kur të keni kohë, sa më shpesh të jetë e mundur. Të gjitha ato që do të keni në zemër, gjithë vuajtjet në këtë tokë rrëfemini sikur tia thoni një të gjalli. Dhe do tju dëgjoj e kuptoj, do tju heq trishtimin, sepse për ju do të jem gjithmonë i gjallë.

Dihet se jo të gjithë të krishterët orthodhoksë kanë një atë shpirtëror. Çfarë të bëjmë nëse kërkojmë një udhërrëfyes dhe nuk e gjejmë? Sigurisht mundemi të përdorim librat. Vështirësia me to është se nuk dimë saktë atë që mund ta zbatojmë personalisht në një çast të veçantë të udhëtimit tonë drejt Zotit. Përveç librave dhe atit shpirtëror ka gjithashtu vëllazëri shpirtërore: Ndihma që na është dhënë jo nga mësues në Perëndinë, por nga vëllezërit dhe motrat si bashkudhëtarë.

Nuk duhet ti refuzojmë rastet që na jepen. Megjithatë ata që angazhohen seriozisht në udhën e Perëndisë duhet të bëjnë të gjitha përpjekjet për të gjetur një atë në Frymën e Shenjtë. Në qoftë se kërkojnë me përulësi, pa asnjë dyshim ata do të gjejnë udhërrëfyesin për të cilin kishin nevojë.

Përktheu: Eleni Pani

----------

